# What to expect at first backyard bbq competition



## foodiecoryb (Jan 18, 2015)

I am competing in my first backyard competition. I need some pointers. I have a pretty good pork butt and ribs.. but as far as chicken and brisket I am not well versed. . Is it any part of the chicken. And it is beef brisket correct. I cook my pork ribs and butt with oak and smoke it with apple. I marinate it with a rosemary apple and oil marinade. And I rub it after with a nice rub I have made.. but chicken and brisket...please help. I cook the ribs at 225 and the pork at 280


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it a KCBS sanctioned event ? If so the last one I did backyarders didn't have to do brisket...


----------



## foodiecoryb (Jan 18, 2015)

No it is an fba. I am located in central Florida


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2015)

doing the one in Lakeland ?


----------

